# Raspberry butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup butter softened
1/2 cup crushed raspberries
1 tb sugar or 1/4 cup raspberry jam

Cream together all ingredients and wrap in plastic or covered container and chill.


----------

